# Google- Valeant Pharma begins selling generic IBS drug - Kentucky.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Valeant Pharma begins selling generic IBS drug**Kentucky.com*Valeant Pharmaceuticals said Monday it began selling a generic version of Librax, a treatment for *irritable bowel syndrome* drug. Valeant said its product is *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

